# [pecl-imagick] sintassi cambiata?

## cloc3

sono solito trasformare dei documenti pdf in immagini png nel modo descritto, ad esempio, qui.

con questo codice:

```

<?php

 

/* Read page 1 */

$im = new imagick( 'test.pdf[0]' );

 

/* Convert to png */

$im->setImageFormat( "png" );

 

/* Send out */

header( "Content-Type: image/png" );

echo $im;

 

?>

```

improvvisamente (non ho neppure capito da quale upgrade), la sintassi con le parentesi quadrate per scorrere alla pagina desiderata sembra non funzionare più. consultando php.net, non mi sembra di avere trovato documentazione in proposito, ma è ovvio che, se una sintassi è stata abbandonata, ce ne deve essere una equivalente che produce la funzionalità.

qualcuno sa come fare?

edit:

temp che ci sia sotto un errore della mia installazione o un baco, perchè, togliendo l'header, visualizzo questo messaggio di errore:

```

Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'ImagickException' with message 'unable to open image `pippo.pdf': @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2514' in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/nuovaAgenzia/img.php:6 Stack trace: #0 /var/www/localhost/htdocs/nuovaAgenzia/img.php(6): Imagick->readimage('pippo.pdf[2]') #1 {main} thrown in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/nuovaAgenzia/img.php on line 6

```

il problema non è, dunque, la sintassi, perché il sistema individua il file pippo.pdf, ma non riesce ad aprire il file alla pagina richiesta.

edit 2:

niente da fare. non ne esco e ci ho fatto un baco.

per me i bug-wranglers, appena tornano dalle vacanze, mi fanno un cazziatone con i controfiocchi.

----------

